# Uh....



## jessitetzloff (Sep 10, 2008)

Does this make anyone else uncomfortable?? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IxWfNtk ... annel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctUc5UZ- ... annel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBnCwzkC ... annel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_TB7Qd4 ... annel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXjPQYgT ... annel_page

Puts a knot in my stomach to see its nose go under water....


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

ugh i know, the ones overwieght, and they put the one on its back, and it doesnt move until the end! and i bet theyre deaf, because those ladies voices are painful for a human! let alone a tiny hedgehog!!!


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Words can not describe how sorry I feel for those poor hedgies


----------



## Adam_S (Feb 18, 2009)

That’s the dark side of the belief that a wild animal, because it’s practically defenseless, is some kind of cross between a human baby and a live teddy bear … poor hedgehog. I'm glad I'm not cute :shock:


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Adam_S said:


> That's the dark side of the belief that a wild animal, because it's practically defenseless, is some kind of cross between a human baby and a live teddy bear &#8230; poor hedgehog. I'm glad I'm not cute :shock:


Me too I would bite them! LOL!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

there are already two other threads showing this same video..its been around for awhile now.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

So! Be nice and let us rant we are not hurting anyone!


----------



## JackJack (Feb 17, 2009)

Makes me so sad to see them so helpless! Shouldn't they at least have something in the water so they can climb out and rest?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The hedgehogs in the videos seem to enjoy being in the tub, especially Schming. What I don't like is those videos will give every moron out there the idea that their hedgehog will enjoy doing that. Of all our hedgehogs, there isn't one that would enjoy being on it's back in water. I'm sure if I tried that with some of them, they'd have a heart attack out of fear.


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

What bothers me the most (besides their voices) is that they are all really overweight. I could see it being a medical condition on one but come on all three... I would like to see what the ladies look like.


----------



## jessitetzloff (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope everyone that has the knowledge is sending them a message or flagging the video.
As stated earlier by Nancy , the largest fear, on my end, is that someone else will do that to their hog and freak them out at the VERY least. The idea of rolling a hedgie in water as fun seems so cruel.. I can't even imagine someone doing that to me in a pool let alone a tiny animal..


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

I occasionally let my hedgie swim in the tub but i have a large thing floating that he can climb off and on of when he feels.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

The video of Fraggle "swimming" has a part where the hedgehog's ENTIRE HEAD is submerged as it struggles to right itself several times.

I can't watch this kind of thing.


----------



## jessitetzloff (Sep 10, 2008)

I posted this thread in hopes that it would get flagged enough to be taken down... sadly its still there... :/


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, i couldent watch it its made me upset, hat poor little hedgy i had to stop watching when he was under the water and struggling


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

The hedgehogs in those videos look like very experienced swimmers. Having hedgehogs swim is okay if you give them a place to rest if they want to and don't make a session longer than you think your hedgehog can handle. If the hedgehog looks frantic let it stop. The hedgehogs in those videos are as calm as any hedgehog I have ever seen. Compare those hedgehogs to Herisson's first swimming lesson: 



Please don't get after me for my video of Herisson. I know he looks a little frantic. Please note that this was his _first_ time swimming ever so he still isn't too sure about it. Also note that the tub slopes so that on one end he can touch the bottom. He also wasn't swimming very long either. Now after a few more swimming lessons he tolerates swimming but still isn't as comfortable as the hedgehogs in those videos above.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

I have commented on the video

-grins-


----------



## Woof (Mar 13, 2009)

thoses poor over weight hedgies...it makes me sad to see how some people treat precious animals  .......


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Woof said:


> thoses poor over weight hedgies...it makes me sad to see how some people treat precious animals  .......


I thought we already established that the hedgehogs in videos were okay. Was my reply unclear in some way? Let me know so I can revise it. :|


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

hedgie love said:


> I thought we already established that the hedgehogs in videos were okay. Was my reply unclear in some way? Let me know so I can revise it.


No they are not okay  Did you not see how his head went under water. Thats Not good for Hedgies!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I pondered this for a very long time... It might be my overtired mind not letting me think straight...It's 3am XD But I figured I'd help hedgie love and do some highlighting...



Nancy said:


> The hedgehogs in the videos seem to enjoy being in the tub, especially Schming.





hedgie love said:


> The hedgehogs in those videos look like very experienced swimmers. Having hedgehogs swim is okay if you give them a place to rest if they want to and don't make a session longer than you think your hedgehog can handle. If the hedgehog looks frantic let it stop. The hedgehogs in those videos are as calm as any hedgehog I have ever seen.


Me back in again...I don't think my boy would EVER enjoy swimming, so I would never bother. He tries to climb out of his bath as it is :lol: However, I too think that those hedgies are extremely calm, and in my experience, the only time an animal is calm is when they are relaxed and/or happy(with exceptions of squealing in joy and bounding around enjoying their freedom). All the animals that I have ever owned(please don't make me count XD we're well beyond 10 within the past 24 years of my life)...They would freak, spaz, bite, kick, run far far away if they are ever put into a situation they have an extreme dislike of(I have my share of bruises to show for it). So those hedgies are quite enjoying themselves and having fun. I would NOT recommend just ANYONE doing this with their hedgies, not without the proper introductions and slow process of getting them used to swimming.

*heads off to bed*

Edit to fix quote bars []


----------

